# That Place In Wales - Mcclyneth?



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

how do you spell it? small town in Wales - maclyneth or Maccluneth or summat. 

thanks


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 2, 2007)

Machynlledd


----------



## baldrick (Jul 2, 2007)

machynlleth


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

stupid fucking language


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

Mclyntrtneneeglllllllldiddad


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Mclyntrtneneeglllllllldiddad




so, miss pie. It's a 5 hour drive on AA Route Planner.

so we should make it in 12. shall we set off now?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

ah fuck - is the the van to the wedding?

We'll die of exposure and boredom with each other before we get there.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 2, 2007)

Machynlleth.

Nice town, the medieval house where the Welsh Parliament met during Owain Glyndwrs war of independence is still standing.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

well it's just under 250 miles...

we'll be ok, i'll sing to you


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm just going to get horribly jealous at the idyllic rural life they lead aren't I?  I need to work on my rampant envy


----------



## Belushi (Jul 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we'll be ok, i'll sing to you



Would you like to borrow a hymn book?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 2, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Machynlleth.
> 
> Nice town, the medieval house where the Welsh Parliament met during Owain Glyndwrs war of independence is still standing.


Yep, Google says you're right - I stand corrected.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Would you like to borrow a hymn book?



in welsh please


----------



## rocketman (Jul 2, 2007)

Is it the place with the Centre for Alternative Technology?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 2, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Is it the place with the Centre for Alternative Technology?


Yes


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm just going to get horribly jealous at the idyllic rural life they lead aren't I?  I need to work on my rampant envy




yes


----------



## trashpony (Jul 2, 2007)

Full of lentil weavers. You two will fit right in


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

<weeps like a child who recently dropped her icecream>


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Full of lentil weavers. You two will fit right in




i know half of them already


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

I may not leave.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 2, 2007)

Stock up well with petrol near there mind. When I first lived in Aber we went for a late night drive to an (aborted) free party, only to find that every petrol station near Machynlleth shut very early indeed on a Sunday. 

We got stranded in the middle of nowhere until the next morning. Four of us packed into a particularly uncomfortable VW Polo.

To be fair, that was some time ago, but don't go getting presumptuous with your fancy London ways.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

We may require all local supplies to get the Beast up those hills.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 2, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Stock up well with petrol near there mind. When I first lived in Aber we went for a late night drive to an (aborted) free party, only to find that every petrol station near Machynlleth shut very early indeed on a Sunday.
> 
> We got stranded in the middle of nowhere until the next morning. Four of us packed into a particularly uncomfortable VW Polo.
> 
> To be fair, that was some time ago, but don't go getting presumptuous with your fancy London ways.



It used to be dry and no petrol stations open at all on Sundays when I lived there  Hopefully that's changed but yeah don't expect much to be open on a Sunday.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2007)

oooh you could take a trip to Borth animalarium - they have ponies!!!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 2, 2007)

You've got to learn how to pronounce Machynlleth as well to fit in.

Fortunately - and Dub will value this - at least some of the nearby folks seem to pronounce the place with an emphasis that sounds more than a little bit like Mac-cunt-leth.

Better Welsh speakers should be around to correct my pronunciation sometime shortly.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

excellent - this is proper research, Dub


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

looks like we'll have to take the train


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> stupid fucking language


Why you.... I oughta....


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Why you.... I oughta....



get a haircut?



<scarpers>


----------



## tarannau (Jul 2, 2007)

Never mind. You'd better take provisions for the journey though.

With that line and 2-bob carriages, I expect your return some time in the latter half of 2008.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

(tee hee)


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we'll be ok, i'll sing to you


Or, more likely, wolf down endless cans of lager while poor old Ms Eye has to do all the driving.


((((Pie Eye))))


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 2, 2007)

In my office we just call it Mach. 
We have another office there in case you wonder why I'd be refering to it at all.

Nice area.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Indeed!


Just in case you don't fancy the drive (or four hours of Dub's drunken singing) it's a 4hr train journey from Euston (cheapest single £12).

Some of it's well pretty too,.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah - we're thinking taht may be the way to go.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yeah - we're thinking taht may be the way to go.


Get in quick on the Trainlines website cos there's a few cheapo tickets still showing.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Get in quick on the Trainlines website cos there's a few cheapo tickets still showing.




not for november there's not - not even on sale yet


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2007)

it's november - I don;t think they're up yet are they?


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Just in case you don't fancy the drive (or four hours of Dub's drunken singing) it's a 4hr train journey from Euston (cheapest single £12).
> 
> Some of it's well pretty too,.




seriously??? thats not direct is it?


----------



## dirtyfruit (Jul 2, 2007)

Pain in the arse to get to. Best to drive as the train is unreliable and infrequent but then you've got the devilish bends on those mountain roads to deal with!


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2007)

I never had that many problems with the train going back and forth to Aber, always found it quite reliable (this was 3/4 years ago) - the scenery is amazing, which i guess youd miss out on if youre driving? but its a long journey, pretty long drive for someone too though


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> seriously??? thats not direct is it?


One change at Brum.


----------



## foamy (Jul 2, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> In my office we just call it Mach.


We call it Ma-Clunk-Click 

are you going to a wedding at CAT?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

nah, the wedding's in a tea shop on a railway line 

but people from CAT will be there


----------



## foamy (Jul 2, 2007)

i wonder if you know the people from CAT i know....


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like the old station at Dinas Mawddwy .......thats got a tea shop 

Mach - by the way - has a silent "H"  = makk


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i wonder if you know the people from CAT i know....



Nicole for starters?


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nah, the wedding's in a tea shop on a railway line
> 
> but people from CAT will be there




doesnt the tea shop get hit by the trains?


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 2, 2007)

If its the one I think it is - the trains stopped in 1947 ....

Pretty safe then - unless its a ghost train !


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 2, 2007)

An unrelated point and not trolling but are the 'people at CAT' likely to be Welsh people, or incomers?


----------



## llantwit (Jul 2, 2007)

/\


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> You've got to learn how to pronounce Machynlleth as well to fit in.
> 
> Fortunately - and Dub will value this - at least some of the nearby folks seem to pronounce the place with an emphasis that sounds more than a little bit like Mac-cunt-leth.
> 
> Better Welsh speakers should be around to correct my pronunciation sometime shortly.


 hehe

my attempt at phonicating it to ya is
mach (as in mach 5) uhn ll (that one u prob can't do) eth (ie seth, beth)
have a nice trip


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jul 3, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Stock up well with petrol near there mind. When I first lived in Aber we went for a late night drive to an (aborted) free party, only to find that every petrol station near Machynlleth shut very early indeed on a Sunday.
> 
> We got stranded in the middle of nowhere until the next morning. Four of us packed into a particularly uncomfortable VW Polo.
> 
> To be fair, that was some time ago, but don't go getting presumptuous with your fancy London ways.


No, that's pretty much still the way it is in Rural Wales.

I was driving back to Pembroke from Newcastle Emlyn the other day, having decided foolishly to try and get there (NE) by cross-graining the countryside, and got very low on fuel as a result.

I must have passed four or five petrol stations, at 2030, on the way to Carmarthen, all of them closed. By the time I got to Carmarthen's Tesco (blech), I was running on fumes - the tank's capacity is nominally 50l, and I got 52 in there.  

Definitely fill up at every opportunity. You'll also save money - some of those backsunded middle-of-nowhere petrol stations charge 5 or 6p/litre more than the cheaper places.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jul 3, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> You've got to learn how to pronounce Machynlleth as well to fit in.
> 
> Fortunately - and Dub will value this - at least some of the nearby folks seem to pronounce the place with an emphasis that sounds more than a little bit like Mac-cunt-leth.
> 
> Better Welsh speakers should be around to correct my pronunciation sometime shortly.


Makh-HUN-thleth normally gets understood


----------



## niclas (Jul 4, 2007)

All the locals call it Mach.   (we only give places long names to confuse the tourists)

Even the "bagiau chwain" can manage that...


----------



## tarannau (Jul 4, 2007)

Spoilsport. Dub really would be really good at the second syllable too! 

I miss aspects of West Wales: phrases like 'hellish good,' those old ladies who seem unable to stop suddenly pausing at the busiest stretches of pavement for a gossip, the coach parties of Brummies who used to descend on summer weekends... even the more mature types who reckoned that Carmarthen, with its M&S store, represented the height of local shopping civilisation....


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jul 4, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Spoilsport. Dub really would be really good at the second syllable too!
> 
> I miss aspects of West Wales: phrases like 'hellish good,' those old ladies who seem unable to stop suddenly pausing at the busiest stretches of pavement for a gossip, the coach parties of Brummies who used to descend on summer weekends... even the more mature types who reckoned that Carmarthen, with its M&S store, represented the height of local shopping civilisation....


WTF do you mean??? Carmarthen *does* represent the height of local shopping civilisation!!

I am clearly speaking to someone who's never tried to find a pair of trousers in Haverfordwest, far less experienced the delights of Haverfordwest's "department store" (extra-sized scarequotes intentional), the *cough* lavish and *choke* impressive Ocky White's...

If I want to do any remotely practical (ie no fucking crimplene) shopping, it's Carmarthen at a push, or up to the MacArthur Glen operation at Bridgend, 90 minutes' drive (speed cameras permitting, fuck off you pontificators) away...

Nope, Carmarthen's the Big City round these parts. And I am only too well aware what a joke it is to say that! 

ETA: well, there is Swansea, but I can't understand the bleddy accent...


----------



## tarannau (Jul 4, 2007)

Rubbish. You could dress like an international class sportsman in the fine establishment that is Peacock's anytime.

...well, they sell lots of those weirdly shiny pique tops favoured by Darts players anyway...


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jul 4, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Rubbish. You could dress like an international class sportsman in the fine establishment that is Peacock's anytime.
> 
> ...well, they sell lots of those weirdly shiny pique tops favoured by Darts players anyway...


I have looked in Peacock's.

I am a very, very worried man.

Though I did pick up a couple of black v-necked T-shirts for £3 a pop.

Seconds Ahead is slightly less frightening, but barely less chavvy (or "townie", as they call them here).


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 4, 2007)

Another lovely West Wales term is 

"tidy" - as in "tidy job that" 

or "sesh" - drinking bout .......


----------



## Gromit (Jul 4, 2007)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> Another lovely West Wales term is
> 
> "tidy" - as in "tidy job that"
> 
> or "sesh" - drinking bout .......



Tidy darts! 

Tidy isn't just restricted to the west. Pure wenglish!


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 4, 2007)

tidy and sesh are well used in london IME.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jul 4, 2007)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> Another lovely West Wales term is
> 
> "tidy" - as in "tidy job that"
> 
> or "sesh" - drinking bout .......


Round here, it seems to often be "tidy like" 

"Sesh" I'm not so sure about - I used to use that phrase in London, as short for "session".


----------



## mtbskalover (Jul 5, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> my attempt at phonicating it to ya is
> mach (as in mach 5) uhn ll (that one u prob can't do) eth (ie seth, beth)
> have a nice trip



south-wale-ians and south wales imports (like me) say it like that,

but my mate from bangor/llanberis (i.e north wales) says it different, but then when do the north wale-ians say anything the same?

have a good un Dubs, i loves mach,
some of the best riding in the wolrd in the near by dyfi (pronounced dove-y) forest!!


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 5, 2007)

I can assure you that "sesh" is still used in the context of a long alcaholic sojourn in some of the finest pubs in the Pontardawe area.

Mind you that was a long time ago ...... (fond memories of sleeping in a hedge after one "sesh")


----------



## rhys gethin (Jul 11, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how do you spell it? small town in Wales - maclyneth or Maccluneth or summat.
> 
> thanks



I'm sure you really means that place in Scotland - Mncheastr or summat.   It is North of Watford Gap - probably.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 12, 2007)

And who says the Welsh are unwelcoming?!


----------



## MikeMach (Jul 17, 2007)

Answering the question at the top of this page, almost all of CAT's staff and hangers-on are incomers, though, as they've been there over 30 years now, there's a whole generation of 'CAT-children' grown up bilingual and (mostly) lovely.

They still get a bit hoity-toity about local culture, mind you, and not many of them have bothered to get any Welsh.


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 18, 2007)

That's unfortunate but what can be done, at least their kids have grown up bilingual.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 18, 2007)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> No, that's pretty much still the way it is in Rural Wales.
> 
> I was driving back to Pembroke from Newcastle Emlyn the other day, having decided foolishly to try and get there (NE) by cross-graining the countryside, and got very low on fuel as a result.
> 
> ...



I once set out from Shrewsbury, heading for Aberystwyth, with my petrol indicator in the red. "No problem" I thought "I'll fill up somewhere on the way". Must have driven past 10 closed petrol stations. Still amazed we made it. Must have been running on vapour by the time we rolled down the hill into Aber. The thought of running out on one of those single-lane roads, in the dark, in the days before mobile phones, still sends chills down my spine. Bought a petrol can after that.


----------

